# 1967 GTO Power Drum Brakes Conversion to Front Disc



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello
I have converted the front drums to disc from a mid 70s F body the recommended conversion back in the day.

I have put in all new SS brake lines mounted in Factory locations.

The questions I have is will I need to use a proportioning valve instead of the distribution block that is stock.

Do I need to change the Master Cylinder and or the Booster?

The Right Stuff is suggesting I buy a new booster and MC with the kit to replace all the lines seems a shame to replace all the lines as they have never had any fluid put thru them yet.

So looking for some advice / options.

Sounds like I may have a complete front to back stock Power Drum Brakes line set available soon.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have a stock, single reservoir master then the distribution block down by the framerail/exhaust manifold splits the brake fluid to all wheels (one line from master -> distribution block -> 2 front wheel lines and one rear line).

Newer masters for front discs are generally dual reservoir (one chamber for front brakes, one chamber for rear brakes) and are MUCH safer. The lines then go to a proportioning valve that regulates front:rear pressure, which is essential in a front disc conversion.

Read this, it explains it quite well:









Single vs. Dual Reservoir Master Cylinders


A main difference between older master cylinders and today's are single versus dual reservoirs. Dual reservoir systems splits the car into front and rear.




techtalk.mpbrakes.com





If you change to a new dual chamber master, then yes you will need new lines (they will need to be longer to extend past the stock distribution block up to the prop valve.


----------

